# Willl these fit? Sparco $396 the set



## Primo (Feb 18, 2013)

Sparco Assetto Gara Bright Silver Paint


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

yes they will fit


----------



## Primo (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks 

Weight:

17" Sparco: 19.5
18" Sparco: 20.5
Eco wheels: 17.8 


Does any one know the weight on the stock 16"?
Thinking to go w/the 17" Sparco.

What they look like on the car.

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Mini...11&autoModClar=LT&wIndex=72&grid=true&sw=1280


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

These are what I am ordering tomorrow night when my taxes get deposited to my account. I was hoping I'd be the only one lol. I'll be plasti-dipping them since the silver will most likely clash with my champagne silver.


----------



## Primo (Feb 18, 2013)

17" OR 18"


I'm leaning towards the 17"


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

I think 18s are out of stock now, I put them in the cart and went to check out and tirerack said *The item(s) crossed out below are no longer available.*







Select an alternative item using the SELECT NEW ITEM button. If you wish to proceed without replacing the item, click REMOVE ITEM AND PROCEED. 

18x8 Sparco Assetto Gara Bright Silver Paint


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah those are definitely nice rims. I don't remember if they had gunmetal as an option, but I would love to get rims in that finish when I have $$ for rims. Tire Rack had a Cruze (well, the pax side) fitted with these rims in black for a photo shoot. Tire Rack - Behind the Camera: Chevy Cruze Photo Shoot - YouTube

Edit: I just said 'rims' a lot in this post.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Why would you buy the silver ones when they have them in stock in a nice black color for like 25 bucks more?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Squid (Feb 24, 2013)

Why does it say it won't fit my cruze?


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

It says they are not available. As in sold out. Not that they don't fit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

kobowm said:


> It says they are not available. As in sold out. Not that they don't fit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus



I saw that they would not fit also. If not it is because the bolt pattern. You may want to do a search for wheels that fit by the year and make of your car not by size 16-17 or 18 etc. The bolt pattern of our cars takes away many good wheel choices. Be careful b4 buying any wheels to make sure the bolt patter will fit 5X105


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

These are my Sparco Assetto Gara's on my 2011 Eco. They are 16" and are used with my snow tires. This is my second winter with them. So at least the 16" ones fit, unless they are no longer available in this bolt pattern. I purchased the wheels from TireRack.


----------

